# Old Farmer's Words Of Wisdom



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

This was so good, I'm reposting it from another sight.

I need to try to remember these pieces of good advice...
from an old Farmer:


Your fences need to be horse-high, pig-tight and bull-strong.
Keep skunks and bankers at a distance.
Life is simpler when you plow around the stump.
A bumble bee is considerably faster than a John Deere tractor.
Words that soak into your ears are whispered... not yelled.
Meanness don't jes' happen overnight.
Forgive your enemies; it messes up their heads.
Do not corner something that you know is meaner than you.
It don't take a very big person to carry a grudge.
You cannot unsay a cruel word.
Every path has a few puddles.
When you wallow with pigs, expect to get dirty.
The best sermons are lived, not preached.
Most of the stuff people worry about ain't never gonna happen anyway.
Don't judge folks by their relatives.
Remember that silence is sometimes the best answer.
Live a good, honorable life... Then when you get older and think back, you'll enjoy it a second time.
Don 't interfere with somethin' that ain't bothering you none.
Timing has a lot to do with the outcome of a Rain dance.
If you find yourself in a hole, the first thing to do is stop diggin'.
Sometimes you get, and sometimes you get got.
The biggest troublemaker you'll probably ever have to deal with, watches you from the mirror every mornin'.
Always drink upstream from the herd.
Good judgment comes from experience, and a lotta that comes from bad judgment.
Lettin' the cat outta the bag is a whole lot easier than puttin' it back in.
If you get to thinkin' you're a person of some influence, try orderin' somebody else's dog around..
Live simply. Love generously. Care deeply.
Speak kindly. Leave the rest to God.
Don't pick a fight with an old man. If he is too old to fight,he'll just kill you.

What's your favorite?

Ralph


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> Most of the stuff people worry about ain't never gonna happen anyway.
> Don't judge folks by their relatives.


 Thanks for posting this. I'm likin' these two right now. . .


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> What's your favorite?
> 
> Ralph


Keep skunks and bankers at a distance.

Don't judge folks by their relatives.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Keepin' the theme going....

"Life is tough. Life is tougher when you're stupid" John Wayne

"Only two things are infinite, the universe and human stupidity - and I'm not sure about the former." Albert Einstein

"You can't fix stupid" Comedian Ron White

I read a good one one this forum from another poster, wish I could remember which one.

"If you're going to be stupid, you better be tough."


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My favorite: The biggest troublemaker you'll probably ever have to deal with, watches you from the mirror every mornin'.

I look that sucker in the face every day and say: "Now, behave yourself today." He never listens!

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I like this one.


If you get to thinkin' you're a person of some influence, try orderin' somebody else's dog around..


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My grandfather always said,"I did not get to be old by being stupid".


----------



## jrcrumiI (Jun 10, 2013)

One my grandpa use to tell me almost daily.... the first person to talk money in a negotiation is the one that normally loses the most money in the deal... I have seen this first handed from both sides of the fence...


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Good judgment comes from experience, and a lotta that comes from bad judgment.


----------

